# Tis a mere flesh wound...



## DZLife (May 20, 2008)

My newest addition to the numerous scabs and scars I have gotten while riding my carving board (long skateboard intended for carving and cruising...not for tricks.)

I keep on eating it because the rear wheels and bearings are old and broken, but I don't have any extra money to replace them, as I invested it all in tegus XD

The wheels slide back and forth :/


----------



## DZLife (May 20, 2008)

I get a new one just about every other day, as I am too lazy to walk everywhere. When I'm gona go to a local buddy's house, or will be going to the movies late at night (when there is no traffic) I take my board with me so I don't have to walk down the hills; it is down hill all the way on the way back  

I have yet to obtain my drivers license, or I would obviously drive.


----------



## DZLife (May 20, 2008)

OOPS!!! I didn't realize that I had a bank statement sitting there....actually, wait a minute, that's not mine. I was at a friend's when I took that pic (I went pavement surfing on the way over, and got bored of using the board) XD

Dunno why I decided to, but every time I get a new one, I will put it in this thread. I guess you could blame it on the fact that I have been completing all my studies too fast. Boredom always follows.


----------



## Beazer (May 21, 2008)

Chicks dig scars lol.


----------



## DZLife (May 21, 2008)

Dude, i'll post pics later. It's all pussie (spelled with a Y but it misinterprets what I typed as a bad word.). Also, it has neosporin on so it looks grody as heck.


----------



## VARNYARD (May 21, 2008)

DZLife said:


> Dude, i'll post pics later. It's all pussie (spelled with a Y but it misinterprets what I typed as a bad word.). Also, it has neosporin on so it looks grody as heck.



Then why say it or try to get around the block to say it? These words are blocked for a reason.


----------



## PuffDragon (May 21, 2008)

Best way to say it would have been. "It's filled with puss."

That's nothing....I have too many board stories that involve some sort of eat, bail, thrash, epic yardsale, bung yadda yadda yadda. One time a friend and myself were riding tandom (on the same board) on Sector 9's Luke Nosewalker (biggest one they made at the time) down a huge hill. Long story short, we got speed wabble and got tossed. I'm about 6'2" 245 he was 5'5" (if that) around 150s and I landed on top of him. I walked away without a scratch and I had to carry him home to get him to the hospital. 6 staples, 50+ stitches and a chunk out of his torso later we still bomb the hill LOL!!!


----------



## DZLife (May 22, 2008)

VARNYARD said:


> DZLife said:
> 
> 
> > Dude, i'll post pics later. It's all pussie (spelled with a Y but it misinterprets what I typed as a bad word.). Also, it has neosporin on so it looks grody as heck.
> ...



Bobby, I didn't mean it in that way. I meant "filled with puss" and I couldn't think of another way to say it at the time.


----------



## DZLife (May 22, 2008)

Anyone else with bombing stories?


----------



## DZLife (May 26, 2008)

oops, I did it again. I landed right on the same spot on my leg as before... lol.






hooray for chunks of loose flesh!





tbh, I didn't think that it was that painful (at least not compared to injuries I have sustained when my tourettes syndrome acts up badly, but it has been pretty relaxed for a month or so.)


----------



## leoares27 (May 27, 2008)

monty python rules lol...
nice bloodage


----------



## Harveysherps (May 27, 2008)

I believe you would be better off on a Bike or walking. LOL


----------



## DZLife (May 27, 2008)

Harveysherps said:


> I believe you would be better off on a Bike or walking. LOL



My mother saw me go down this time....I went through a little trickling stream of water, and apparently there was car soap or something slippery in it, because the wheels slide right out from underneath me.

She almost vomited when she saw the little pieces of skin and flesh hanging off XD


----------



## PuffDragon (May 27, 2008)

Still not impressed LMAO


----------

